# ROM?



## JackTheRipper (Sep 3, 2011)

Only thing I think in a ROM I'm going to need is toggles on the pull down and carrier name change. Weather on the pull down would be nice too... it's crazy to think after all these years that that's all I need in a rom.... LMFAO


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Glad we finally have our own forum! 
I agree about pull down quick settings but I see room for other improvements. With a pull down quick settings there would be no need for the one to the left of home screen. I would also like the navigation bar to be transparent so that we see the full size of screen. As it is it appears we have a 4.3 inch screen except when viewing videos. I would also like to make the space available that is wasted if google search is disabled. Of course an alternate launcher solves that problem but then you lose circles and I kind of like that widget. If another launcher produced a transparent nav bar and notifier bar I would sacrifice circles gladly and even pay for it! (hint for developers)

I would also like the old maxx browser included. It was faster than chrome or any other launcher I've tried. I would also like to reprogram the recent apps button to do something I find useful.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

JackTheRipper said:


> Only thing I think in a ROM I'm going to need is toggles on the pull down and carrier name change. Weather on the pull down would be nice too... it's crazy to think after all these years that that's all I need in a rom.... LMFAO


have you tried power toggles available in gplay? No root required.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

JackTheRipper said:


> Only thing I think in a ROM I'm going to need is toggles on the pull down and carrier name change. Weather on the pull down would be nice too... it's crazy to think after all these years that that's all I need in a rom.... LMFAO


What do you mean by "carrier name change"? Are you just wanting a way to change it?


----------



## Megaroad (Nov 8, 2012)

The main thing I'd really like to be able to mod is the on-screen navbar, to make it use less pixels or be transparent or something.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Megaroad said:


> The main thing I'd really like to be able to mod is the on-screen navbar, to make it use less pixels or be transparent or something.


I think a completely transparent nav bar and status bar would allow us to enjoy all 4.7 inches of HD & be a major improvement


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

Notification toggles.....works really well to solve the toggle issue.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I like Widgetsoid toggles


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

jakeday said:


> What do you mean by "carrier name change"? Are you just wanting a way to change it?


Is there a way to edit the build.prop and change it? I've seen some screen shots and people have the name changed. It is possible, I just don't know how to do it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

NateDogg11 said:


> Is there a way to edit the build.prop and change it? I've seen some screen shots and people have the name changed. It is possible, I just don't know how to do it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


You can set it in /data/eri.xml

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

NateDogg11 said:


> Is there a way to edit the build.prop and change it? I've seen some screen shots and people have the name changed. It is possible, I just don't know how to do it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


you can also do it with root explorer. I just changed my screen density through there. Find your build.prop and open in text editor. I'm not sure about the carrier name change but I'm assuming its doable if I'm able to change the screen density.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------

